
Ask HN: How do you deal with impostor syndrome as a software contractor? - anontractor
Backstory: I have been hired as a software contractor, and I start work next Wednesday. The position is fully remote and requires around 50 hours per week. I am a self taught developer with 4 years of experience, and I am struggling with impostor syndrome.<p>I am good at the languages I will be working with, but I am anxious that when I start the job, I will need some time to acclimate myself to an architecture that other people have written. Do companies usually give a contractor some time to warm up to a new environment? Do you have any tips on how I can get my bearings faster in a new environment, or on how to be a good contractor in general?
======
celticninja
I have worked somewhere that hires contractors, and yes there is a period of
acclimation required and this so expected. Just getting the requisite software
and system setup and familiarising yourself with the application is a few
days.

One good thing to do is take a look at a any bug lists and see I there are any
quick wins you can see. This helps you get involved and to learn the system
without needing to pick up an involved and complex ticket.

~~~
anontractor
Thank you, I appreciate you taking the time to help. This is relieving to
know.

~~~
celticninja
Where I work we use git/GitHub, the readme docs should enable a new developer
to set up easily. If your new employer doesn't have something like this, a
great first thing to do is document the set up process, useful for your
learning and for the next contractor after you. You can feel like you are
adding value straight away. If it already exists the a) your set up is easier
and b) you can alter it if necessary i.e you find an unmentioned issue and fix
it.

